# How to put additional apps on the lock screen.



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

Did anyone figure this out?


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Please tell.

Beans ROM took my messaging and Gmail off the front lockscreen. Want them back!


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you go into Settings->Security->Lock Screen Options->Shortcuts, you should be able to enable them and edit them from there.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you good sir

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

i dont think you can edit them.. only enable them.. correct?


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> i dont think you can edit them.. only enable them.. correct?


Yes you can once you enable the Lock Screen Shortcuts then you can change them by clicking on them to change the application or press and drag to delete them.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Yes you can once you enable the Lock Screen Shortcuts then you can change them by clicking on them to change the application or press and drag to delete them.


you, my good friend, are an Fn genious!!... or im just a dumb idiot! i know you can turn options on/off.. but who woulda thought to click on the option itself to give you more choices!! sweet


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not a genious, I just like pushing buttons to see what they do!!


----------



## idelgado782 (Aug 23, 2011)

That's how I figured it out.

Sent from a sexy a** Galaxy S III


----------

